# Meat your maker stuffing star



## mates64 (Jan 3, 2022)

Hello I recently purchase a Meat Your Maker #22 1HP meat grinder.I was very impress with the grinder very high quality at a good price for the size ,it will go thru everything with the greatest of ease,the only problem i see instead of a stuffing plate that supports the auger as it works it has a flimsily star that does not support the auger .Has anyone has have that experience with this brand .I email them about this still today will be waiting for a answer.
thanks
Guill


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 3, 2022)

Not familiar with that make. But can you post pics?

Ryan


----------



## DougE (Jan 3, 2022)

I haven't really dipped my toe into sausage making yet, but from all the research I have done (a lot), I will go with a dedicated stuffer rather than trying to stuff off a grinder when I get there. I know this doesn't really answer your question, but everything I've read tells me that a grinder is best at grinding and a stuffer is best at stuffing.


----------



## 1MoreFord (Jan 4, 2022)

OP, listen to DougE.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 4, 2022)

I use a dedicated grinder and stuffer. You don't have good control using the grinder as a stuffer. A manual stuffer is affordable. And much easier to control with different size casings.


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 4, 2022)

I just googled your grinder and it looks like a nice unit although I don't ever remember ever seeing the star piece used before. I'd get a kidney plate for it if you plan on stuffing with it.


----------



## mates64 (Jan 4, 2022)

hello Included pics of the star that they included for stuffing sausage ,I believe is a flaw design ,witch i have never seen , Dont get me wrong the machine itself is top quality just that part of the design they don't show in the web site the star stuffer is only a generic picture of the others . E mail the support department they replied they dont have a regular stuffer plate  that i could buy one from LEM, well that was nice reply.I wold probably not have purchased if I would have seen this set up.
Guill


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 4, 2022)

The star should be against the auger flange but then it looks like it would push forward while stuffing. Get a kidney plate. Grinder is a grinder (not good for stuffing)


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 4, 2022)

mates64 said:


> . E mail the support department they replied they dont have a regular stuffer plate


I went and looked at their website this morning , and watched some you tube videos . 
The videos showed a stainless stuffing plate . I just did some reading on the website . All the models I looked at said a stainless steel stuffing plate was included , except the #22 . Now that's strange . 









						.5 HP Meat Grinder (#8) | MEAT
					

.5 HP Grinder (#8)




					www.meatyourmaker.com
				












						1 HP Grinder (#22) | MEAT
					

1 HP Grinder (#22)




					www.meatyourmaker.com


----------



## mates64 (Jan 4, 2022)

Yep the #22 does not have a plate ,you figure with such a large auger they include a spacer or stuffing plate at least to support and the star does move forward towards the stuffer adapter ,i went ahead and order a LEM stuffing plate ,it is strange all the others show a stuffing plate in MYM website.
Still hell of a good machine for the price .
thanks
Guill


----------



## virginiaham (Dec 6, 2022)

mates64 said:


> Yep the #22 does not have a plate ,you figure with such a large auger they include a spacer or stuffing plate at least to support and the star does move forward towards the stuffer adapter ,i went ahead and order a LEM stuffing plate ,it is strange all the others show a stuffing plate in MYM website.
> Still hell of a good machine for the price .
> thanks
> Guill


I know this is an old post but I just purchased the same model.  Would be interested if you ever tried to use the star.  I did and it didn't work at all.  The auger pushed the star up against the stuffing tube and bent it, then the whole thing stopped pushing meat through.  I think the auger may have come out of the motor connection.  

I don't know why they skimped like this.  It makes a great unit much less great.  All of their other models have traditional stuffing plates.  But MEAT doesn't even make one for this model.  I am now trying to find one that fits and replace this worthless star.


----------



## mates64 (Dec 6, 2022)

Don,t bother with the star is worthless ,I purchased the LEM stuffing plate and it works great.
Hope this helps, is a great meat grinder for the price and power it provides.


----------



## Dave in AZ (Dec 6, 2022)

I have same model.  It is basically the same as the Weston and also the Cabelas carnivore 1hp#22.

I stuffed sausages once with it... like 30 lbs.  I immediately bought a stuffer the next day.  Now I tell folks theor first piece of equipment should be a STUFFER, not a grinder.  Grinder is 2nd, but you can buy ground meat or use a processor and be ok... but stuffing with your grinder vs a dedicated stuffer, is the biggest quality improvement you can do for sausage IMO.

It really is a great grinder, too bad theor 50lb mixer won't hook to it, only the 1.5hp.  However, a Walton’s 50lb motorized can be made to work.


----------



## DougE (Dec 6, 2022)

Nothing can replace a dedicated stuffer. If you want to make sausage, you absolutely need one. The Lem 5LB I have wasn't what I'd call cheap, but it was worth the investment.


----------



## virginiaham (Dec 6, 2022)

mates64 said:


> Don,t bother with the star is worthless ,I purchased the LEM stuffing plate and it works great.
> Hope this helps, is a great meat grinder for the price and power it provides.


Thanks.  That was my next question - what plate from another manufacturer works here.  Glad to know the LEM #22 works.  I will pick one up.  Do you also run the cutting blade with it or just the plate alone?

Funny side note.  MEAT confirmed I was doing everything right with the star and sent me a new one under warranty.  Didn't have an answer as to why I should expect a different result.  But I agree with you this is an awesome grinder.  And if I can get the stuffer function to work it will be even better.  Thanks again.


----------



## virginiaham (Dec 6, 2022)

Dave in AZ said:


> I have same model.  It is basically the same as the Weston and also the Cabelas carnivore 1hp#22.
> 
> I stuffed sausages once with it... like 30 lbs.  I immediately bought a stuffer the next day.  Now I tell folks theor first piece of equipment should be a STUFFER, not a grinder.  Grinder is 2nd, but you can buy ground meat or use a processor and be ok... but stuffing with your grinder vs a dedicated stuffer, is the biggest quality improvement you can do for sausage IMO.
> 
> It really is a great grinder, too bad theor 50lb mixer won't hook to it, only the 1.5hp.  However, a Walton’s 50lb motorized can be made to work.


Thanks.  I have a nice Weston 11lb stuffer and it works great, especially when someone is around to help with it.  It's a bit of a chore alone with one hand cranking and the other guiding the casing.  Was hoping this grinder along with the foot pedal switch would help with that and make the clean up easier with just one machine getting dirty.  If it doesn't work I will break out the Weston again.


----------

